# Meno faremo, più saranno



## LondonFast90

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai des difficultés avec une traduction sur les effets du changement climatique, et en particulier avec une structure de comparation. la phrase est la suivante:

Ma bisogna rassegnarsi: per quanto riusciremo a mitigare l'effetto serra, i disagi arriveranno lo stesso (e meno faremo, più saranno).

Ma tentative:
Mais il faut se résigner: pour autant qu'on reussisse à apaiser l'effet de serre, les difficultés arriveront quand même (et moins on fera, plus seront-ils)?!?!

En effet, j'ai des perplexités sur toute la phrase, donc toute correction est bien acceptée!!!
Merci à tous!


----------



## matoupaschat

LondonFast90 said:


> Ma bisogna rassegnarsi: per quanto riusciremo a mitigare l'effetto serra, i disagi arriveranno lo stesso (e meno faremo, più saranno).
> En effet, j'ai des perplexités sur toute la phrase, donc *toute correction est bien acceptée*!!!
> Merci à tous!


Ciao LondonFast,
Dato che mi prometti di lasciarmi in vita, ecco una proposta: "Mais il faut se résigner: même si on réussit à contrôler l'effet de serre, les effets négatifs se feront quand même sentir (et moins on agira, plus il y en aura)".


----------



## LondonFast90

Si, devo dire che mi piace questa soluzione! Dà decisamente più il senso dell'originale, ma se volessimo riferirci alla grammaticalità della mia frase: pour autant que + subj è corretto? e in generale?!
Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì, grammaticalmente, _pour autant que + subj_. è ineccepibile; credo di averlo sostituito con _même si_ solo perché ero occupato a cercare in mente una traduzione di _mitigare _e mi è venuto involontariamente di digitare _même si_. Per l'appunto, mi è tornata stamane  la  parola "modérer" invece di "contrôler".
Dunque: ""Mais il faut se résigner: pour autant qu'on réussisse à contrôler/modérer l'effet de serre, les effets négatifs se feront quand même sentir (et moins on agira, plus il y en aura)".
Ciao.
Edit: preferisco lo stesso "contrôler".


----------



## matoupaschat

Rileggendo questo thread, trovo pesantina la costruzione "pour autant que...".
Altre opinioni?


----------



## Nunou

Per me il senso è quello di "sebbene/nonostante" forse anche "malgrado"
dunque _bien que_  oppure  même si. Istintivamente non userei pour autant que e/o malgré ma... non so dirvi il perché...


----------

